# Best way to hide overcut drywall with light socket



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I installed two new lights in my kitchen and the hole was cut a little too much. It's a tricky one as the fixture barely covers more then 1/2 inch from the box. What is the best way to hide this hole? There are round decorative "discs" you can buy to put around, I'm thinking those. Anything else? The smaller the better, the hole is small enough, just to say you can see it, but yet too big to just put caulk. 

This is more a drywall/painting question then electrical but thought I'd ask here as I'm sure it's a common problem when installing a new fixture that covers less surface then the old.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You could try to patch the holes.
http://all-wall.com/acatalog/Strait_Flex_Perma_Patch__10_Pack_.html#aSFPP


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You can use some foam backer rod in the hole around the box, then mud the gap (with the fixture removed). The backer rod keeps you from having to slug 1/2" of mud in the hole, which will guarantee cracks from shrinkage as it dries. Lightweight spackle is another easy option to combine with the backer rod.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Actually I forgot to mention, it's already all painted, otherwise it would be easy.. I would of just patched it. I should have noticed it beforehand as we DID paint but now is too late to start applying plaster again. Unless I do some kind of design around the light then leave it that way maybe but I'm no artist.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Red Squirrel--Those "disc" are "medallions" and can be found in most big box stores and lighting fixture stores. In my experience, the big box stores seem to carry those large flying saucer sized medallions, which I bet you don't want. I've seen them in the specialty lighting fixture stores, in their own display, that are different sizes and these are probably what you are wanting. If you don't have one of these type stores handy, an online search would more than likely help you find what you want. Good Luck, David


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> is too late to start applying plaster again


:jester:

Too late? :laughing:

It's a half hour job* total*. WAY easier and better looking than a half assed repair.

1. Remove the fixture (s).

2. Mask off around the hole with 2" wide blue tape leaving about 1/4" of the exposed finish.

3. Mix up some *10 minute* mud .

4. When the mud reaches the right consistancy (peanut butter), apply it with a 2" flexible knife. Push it up into the crevice a bit and trowel it off flat.

5. Pull off the tape as it is drying and feather it in with your finger.

6. Put a bit of paint on a brush and touch it up.

7. Re install fixture(s).

*Don't skip step #2*


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Could probably try that, but figured i may have to repaint the entire ceiling again, guess I can try to do that spot only and hope it does not leave marks. Probably better then what it looks like now anyway! I might also go look for a small medallian and go with that.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

They make ceiling rings just for this purpose. Check for them in the fan and lighting dept. at your local box store.


----------

